# Bonneville County Busts Teen for Growing Pot in Bedroom



## FruityBud (Jan 23, 2008)

A teenager is taken to juvenile jail, charged with growing pot in his bedroom.

The Bonneville County Sheriff's Office was called to the home after the mother went into her 17-year-old son's bedroom and found small plants growing under lights - she suspected the plants to be marijuana.

Deputies were called and identified the plants as illegal and waited for the teen to return home.

When he did, he was questioned and charged with felony manufacturing of a controlled substance, and taken to 3-B Juvenile Detention Center.

The six pot plants were tested, then put into evidence.

http://www.kpvi.com/Global/story.asp?S=7756760&nav=menu546_1


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks alot Mom.  *


----------



## godtea (Jan 24, 2008)

Ruin my life for my own good.
A felony conviction is going to be a real advantage in her kids future.
Not to mention the education her offspring is going to get in juvy.
By the time she gets him back she will have lost him .


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 24, 2008)

she was ticked off that he threw her crack cocaine away probly.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 24, 2008)

Some people are so brainwashed that they think doing that is something helpful for their sons or daughters.

What a stupid thing for a parent to do.

If it were an addictive substance and the parent had tried every other possibility to get the kid off the dope, then fine, but doing it for growing a few MJ plants that 1, keep the kid off other more harmful drugs, 2, keep him from using street dealers were he might get ripped off or get his butt beat is stupid.

Parenting should have a test before getting pregnant would be allowed. If the parent-to-be is too stupid to pass the test, then don't let them bring a kid into the world to be ruined by them.

Poor kid has a felony conviction now that his loving Mom got him.

Stupid, stupid, stupid parent.

Did I mention that I think his Mom is an idiot?


----------



## headband (Jan 24, 2008)

I could have seen my parents doing something like that only if they kept nagging me to quit, and have taken everything that i like away then my car, and still didnt. But im sure they would have asked me about them before calling the cops to I.D what it is... thats messed up. She should have talked to her son about getting rid if it first.


----------



## headband (Jan 24, 2008)

hope she has lots of $$$$ to pay for her sons laywer


----------



## LearningTheWays (Jan 24, 2008)

She possibly just ruined the rest of her sons life. There are too many people other who don't know the facts about marijuana. What she did was very unnecessary probably just going to cause more problems for them.


----------



## rasta (Jan 24, 2008)

________________________________________
ill do ya one better then that ,,,,,,when I told my daughter to leave ,,,,she called the cops on me and my grow room,,,,told them I was growing pot in one of the bedrooms ,,,,the lady Rasta was smart enough to make me take the room apart the day after the child left,,,,some how she knew the child would call the law,,,,fools showed up asked to look around ,,asked why they told me,,,said sure ,,,fools went right to the room that was the grow room ,,,opened the door nothing ,,,,,children can be so mean ,,,,dont know if ill ever forgive that one ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## LucySypher (Jan 24, 2008)

I created a sealed 4ft by 2ft greenhouse planted 1 white widow plant i addeda port so i couyld add 100% Oxygen at 4-6 liters per hour I using normal grow techniques I started the O2 at flowering 24 hours a day..I also immediately changed the lighting to Ultra Violet 18 hrs and complete darkness the rest..what i have is a short plant completely snow covered far more than usual with the crystals carpeting the floor of the pot and extremelyt sticky   has anyone else tried this and if so gotten these results?


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 24, 2008)

ummm....not sure how to say this, someone else wanna go from here?


----------



## pharcyde (Jan 24, 2008)

"Life's a b**** like the mom from Blow" - Jadakiss

Even big time coke dealers get the cops called on them by their moms.

That lady is so stupid!  My friend's mom smashed his bong in the driveway when we were walking back, I used to be like "Is that your mom with the bong?"  Smash! (good memories, haha)

 But leave the police out of it!!


----------



## LearningTheWays (Jan 25, 2008)

rasta said:
			
		

> ________________________________________
> ill do ya one better then that ,,,,,,when I told my daughter to leave ,,,,she called the cops on me and my grow room,,,,told them I was growing pot in one of the bedrooms ,,,,the lady Rasta was smart enough to make me take the room apart the day after the child left,,,,some how she knew the child would call the law,,,,fools showed up asked to look around ,,asked why they told me,,,said sure ,,,fools went right to the room that was the grow room ,,,opened the door nothing ,,,,,children can be so mean ,,,,don&#8217;t know if ill ever forgive that one ,,,,p,l,r



yea a similar situation happened to a good friend of mine. It comes down to that no one can know.


----------



## Il Stugots (Jan 25, 2008)

that is horrible.  i thought see how that kid will ever be able to look her in the eye again.  unless they mess with him n brainwash him or sumtin


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 25, 2008)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> ummm....not sure how to say this, someone else wanna go from here?


 
ya sure.... "... then my eyes flew open, and I lept out of bed to put pen to paper about this trippy dream I just had...."


----------



## Fretless (Jan 25, 2008)

LucySypher said:
			
		

> I created a sealed 4ft by 2ft greenhouse planted 1 white widow plant i addeda port so i couyld add 100% Oxygen at 4-6 liters per hour I using normal grow techniques I started the O2 at flowering 24 hours a day..I also immediately changed the lighting to Ultra Violet 18 hrs and complete darkness the rest..what i have is a short plant completely snow covered far more than usual with the crystals carpeting the floor of the pot and extremelyt sticky has anyone else tried this and if so gotten these results?


  Start another thread on that with some pics


----------



## Fretless (Jan 25, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> A teenager is taken to juvenile jail, charged with growing pot in his bedroom.
> 
> The Bonneville County Sheriff's Office was called to the home after the mother went into her 17-year-old son's bedroom and found small plants growing under lights - she suspected the plants to be marijuana.
> 
> ...


 
   What a family tragedy.  I guess you won the power struggle, Mom.  Way to be a mature adult about things.


----------



## ctrain18 (Nov 20, 2008)

this is kind of embarrassing but the same thing happened to me.. except for the whole getting arrested thing. my mom found a couple plants in my room too but wouldnt screw over her own son.. she was pretty rattled tho haha.. in hindsight, probably not my best idea


----------



## POTUS (Nov 20, 2008)

rasta said:
			
		

> ...children can be so mean ,,,,dont know if ill ever forgive that one ,,,,p,l,r


That's right man, young women and men sometimes think as children and use betrayal as a weapon. I guess there are stories of that as far back as we started walking upright. In the wild, only some species even consider betrayal a reality. In some, they eat each other. Literally...now that's real betrayal. 

I'm sorry, but I know everyone knows my real meaning with the words I used above, but when I re-read it, I seriously lost it....HAHAHAHAHAA

Mybad


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 20, 2008)

LearningTheWays said:
			
		

> She possibly just ruined the rest of her sons life. There are too many people other who don't know the facts about marijuana. What she did was very unnecessary probably just going to cause more problems for them.


"She JUST ruined the rest of her sons life. There are too many people other who don't know the facts about marijuana. What she did was very unnecessary and WILL cause more problems for them.".....try getting a decent job or really ANY job with a felony conviction...trust me, i fighting my 3rd right now....fyi, none of my "crimes" involved theft ,violence,robbery,assault,fraud or "hard" drugs...but in this messed up little one world society that no one is willing to look past the mistakes a man may make in his younger years and hire him based on his skills and attitude at present...sad but true


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> A teenager is taken to juvenile jail, charged with growing pot in his bedroom.
> 
> The Bonneville County Sheriff's Office was called to the home after the mother went into her 17-year-old son's bedroom and found small plants growing under lights - she suspected the plants to be marijuana.
> 
> ...


 
Thats freaken cold man. I would never do that to my son. If I didnt like something he had done,,I would deal with it myself ,if it needed dealing with. It would be different if he was hurting himself or someone.


----------



## POTUS (Nov 20, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Thats freaken cold man. I would never do that to my son. If I didnt like something he had done,,I would deal with it myself ,if it needed dealing with. It would be different if he was hurting himself or someone.


Man, I knew a guy and his Dad that took turns knocking each other out with sucker punches. The dudes were nuts.

They'd take whacks at each other that were nothing short of cheap shots. I witnessed each of them unconscious at least twice from the others punch.

Humans are the only species to ever cause it's own demise over trinkets. Survival of the fittest or survival of the smartest? Or will it be the grandchild of each?

Cold is survival. Family has less and less to do with it.

I'm seeing an awful lot of very young survivalists recently.

Think hard about that. I remember how I was at 15. I was a mean little bastid. Had to be, then. The times between the 40's and the 50's were almost unbelievable. History is full of survivalists. Old to young, you protect yourself first, unless you really love the person next to you.

Peace,

Stoney.  Ok, I admit it, I'm seriously messed up.....hehe....I ramble


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 23, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> A teenager is taken to juvenile jail, charged with growing pot in his bedroom.
> 
> The Bonneville County Sheriff's Office was called to the home after the mother went into her 17-year-old son's bedroom and found small plants growing under lights - she suspected the plants to be marijuana.
> 
> ...




What a stupid *****...


----------



## Mutt (Nov 23, 2008)

potus said:
			
		

> I'm seeing an awful lot of very young survivalists recently



and its hard for them to see anything in the future except what they need right this moment. known quite a few and life was harder than it had to be for em. becuase they were robbed of there foresight. Takes em many years to see it.


----------



## st00ner (Nov 23, 2008)

Man guys... 

I hope there is part of the story not being reported...

What a terrible mother. She should be the one doing time for ruining his future not him....


----------



## viper1951 (Nov 23, 2008)

wait till they get the bill from the lawyer that will teach her thats more punishment then anyone needs


----------



## nvthis (Nov 24, 2008)

At the risk of making very few friends here, we really know nothing of their situation. Surely we all can easily assume that mom is a complete moron with a drama engaged personality disorder ~or~ the kid was a real piece of crap and might have had it coming. Some may even say the fact that the kid might have been a total piece of crap was a reflection on moms disorder ~and/or~ her inability to parent. Hmm... Makes one wonder, then, where the phrase 'black sheep of the family' originated. When I see these conflicts between parents and childr'en I often wonder about the other side of the coin. I mean lets face it. I grew up with quite a few of them.... Bad apples happen. It just seems we are putting uninformed opinions out there about people we don't even know. I know that is NOT what this community is about. Hell, we're supposed to be the open-minded ones here. Maybe, just maybe mom isn't as dumb as it would first appear. That's all. Jmo. Sorry if I am going against the common grain here but we simply can't blindly blame the mother for everything all the time


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 24, 2008)

I grew up in this place and IMO, yes, the mother was probably  just as dumb as it first appears.  It is a weird place.  Because of the nuclear facilities located close by, a portion of the county is populated by highly intelligent, well-educated people--chemists, nuclear engineer, physicists, mathmeticians, etc, etc.  The balance of the population belong predominately to one religion.  The women do not work outside the home, many children are "home-schooled", I found them to be very clannish and rude and mean-spirited to those not of the same religion, even children.  We lived in a smaller outlying rural area and my daughter was the only one in her 1st grade class that was not of this religion.  She was ostracized and had no playmates.  This was a major factor in my moving my family far away from there.  I hated the place and have nothing good to say about it.  I'll let you guess which group I think this mother falls into.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

nvthis said:
			
		

> At the risk of making very few friends here, we really know nothing of their situation. Surely we all can easily assume that mom is a complete moron with a drama engaged personality disorder ~or~ the kid was a real piece of crap and might have had it coming. Some may even say the fact that the kid might have been a total piece of crap was a reflection on moms disorder ~and/or~ her inability to parent. Hmm... Makes one wonder, then, where the phrase 'black sheep of the family' originated. When I see these conflicts between parents and childr'en I often wonder about the other side of the coin. I mean lets face it. I grew up with quite a few of them.... Bad apples happen. It just seems we are putting uninformed opinions out there about people we don't even know. I know that is NOT what this community is about. Hell, we're supposed to be the open-minded ones here. Maybe, just maybe mom isn't as dumb as it would first appear. That's all. Jmo. Sorry if I am going against the common grain here but we simply can't blindly blame the mother for everything all the time


 
I completely agree with you.  It really doesn't say anything about their relationship or what kind of kid/parent they are.  I am not so quick to judge the mother here.  And what do we always tell the under age kids that join this site and want to grow in their parents house?  We tell them not to do it because it not only puts the kid in jeopardy, but the parents can get in trouble as well.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 24, 2008)

if i would have been growing mota when i was a kid my mom sure would have know what they are, an distroyed them. then when i got home she would simply do what evey other parent that does not want there kids smoking wich is good thing. she calmy would have walked in my room an give me a few smacks on the head, an yelled at me, an it would have been over at that. there are other opions like rehab or such other than going to the damn cops an totly messing this kids life up. he will never beable to go to college, enless they rich, an she can aford to pay for him to go to school. an thats no help from state or govermeant. so congrats mom, u just screwd up my whole life, now i get to be a stupied person like you for the rest of my life. you sure showed me how much u love me.


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 24, 2008)

Ya know,
   My son still asks me why I look at him the way I do so often, but mixed in with the hugs and high fives I still remember that adults do often hurt their young like POTUS says.
 I swore to myself that I would never be like that to my own no matter what. 

   I have lived to smoke with my son who is now married, and we laugh so hard that the tears just run like crazy. I can think of nothing that is better than to have your child walk up to you and whisper in your ear and say, "Dad, I love you so fricken much". My son is a big man standing about 6.5 tall and built like a machine, but when I see that tear of happiness in his eyes cause I worked at being cool then all I can do is walk off to another room for a few to get a grip ya know. Dang if parents would learn this sorta stuff ya know, we would all be happier in the long run. Like POTUS says make em take a test.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## benamucc (Nov 24, 2008)

the growing segregation among state marijuana laws is getting a little out of hand.  i happen to be fortunate enough to live in a state where 6 plants or less than an oz is a "$100 petty offense" .  however, if i were to move about 20 miles away...felony

poor kid doesn't know what he's in for...mom probably doesn't have a clue either or she might not have called...


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 26, 2008)

Idaho is a worthless lowlife place to live to breed or to just drive through. The mormon controled state is worthless. They even moved the 4th of July fireworks to the 5th so it would not disturb sunday services in the temple in Idahofalls. They look at pot the same as crack or meth. Check out the laws there. There is program called the "90 day rider" this program is a bootcamp that is followed by probation. The alternitive is prison and parole. Check out Judge Meed in Boise. On July 10th 2005, he sentances a baby raper who molested a neighbors 9 yr old daughter to a 90 day rider and 3 years probation and $5000 fine. The SAME judge gave 5 years fixed and 8 years parole to man who had 15 plants in flower and 15 in veg and one mother plant for a total of 31 plants. His first offence, no priors, no guns and on private property.
Idaho also benifits from taxing gambeling  buses going south to Jackpot Nevada. In Idaho its ok to gamble away your paycheck and loose everything of your families, its almost ok to molest little kids....BUT BY GOD YOU BETTER NOT BE POT SMOKER!!!!


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 26, 2008)

That kid has now been marked for life by the police there. His mother has also put him in among the real thieves and criminals. He went to juvie for some pot and probabaly came out a meth cook. WAY TO GO MOM!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

What A B I T C H!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 26, 2008)

My "Mother" would have done the same thing. 

fortunately for me..I recognize the errors of their way's and have since I was a teeny weeny...

...and swore to NEVER be like them.


----------

